# Excess fruit flies



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

What to do with excess fruit flies? I was gonna take them, drown them, and use them as fertilizers for plants going thru quarantine


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

If you're looking to kill them, tossing them in the freezer will be much easier than attempting to drown them.

I'm not sure what benefits ff's would offer as fertilizer, however.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Mine meet a watery demise.


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

if you are just trying to get rid of them maybe see if there's any herpers in your area that you could give them too?


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

J Teezy said:


> if you are just trying to get rid of them maybe see if there's any herpers in your area that you could give them too?


This is a wonderful approach to the hobby. People are in constant need of flies, and if things crash(mites, etc) you could be of service. Who knows, you may make a friend and be able to work together with your frog stock(mutually). I am a firm believer in helping fellow hobbiests( http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/traders-barterers.html ).

JBear


----------



## Pcroal1128 (May 13, 2011)

You plan on coming up to long beach area at all this weekend? I could use some flies


----------



## Are2 (Jan 14, 2012)

Pcroal1128 said:


> You plan on coming up to long beach area at all this weekend? I could use some flies


double that


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

sorry, i don't really go up north that much


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

I find that my extra fruit flies make great springtail food  In really moist conditions the ff tend to die off quickly, so adding a couple dozen of them to each of my many springtail cultures keeps the cost of feeding them down too.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I've also fed them to tads...gives them some "real" food instead of just fish food, tad bites, etc all the time.


----------



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have been experimenting with my heidi in the fridge lately. I have ben able to keep them in the fridge for a week or more w no adverse affects. Sometimes my heidi produce way more than I can use, so I put the extras in a culture cup w excelsior in the fridge. It keeps them alive, but slows them so much that they don't gas themselves. I have even started new cultures with heidi that have been in the fridge for almost a week and didn't notice any difference in production. I have put producing cultures in the fridge (just to see what happens), and the maggots don't seem to make it much more than a week. 
I have put about an inch of flies in a cup in the fridge, and didn't have the best #'s survive, but when I added excelsior, they did much better because they aren't smothering themselves. 
I was just wasting flies before, so I figured why not try something, they were going down the toilet anyways?
Mike


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I keep houseflies in the fridge to extend their lifespan and keep them sedated till I can use them. Im sure it works as well for hydei. Over production sucks. Get yourself a few dozen baby mantis! Youll never have too many hydei again!! I never thought they'd eat so damn much


----------

